# Top 10 Bearded dragon greens!?!



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

_*Anyone want to list their top ten, favourite greens for their beardy??*
*and the reasons why? be it; convenience, nutritional value, BD's preference...*
*Come on don't be shy!*:Na_Na_Na_Na:
_​


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

garden peas
carrots
cucumber

top 3 

gonna start growing them my self


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok,
My beardies favourites

1. Salad Cress
2. Watercress
3. Lambs Lettuce
4. Spring Greens
5. Curly Kale
6. Red Pepper
7. Butternut Squash
8. Rocket

Thats about it. lol. They dont like anything else.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

The mixed rocket salad is top of the list at the moment for him

Then Rocket, dandelions, Kale and spring greens, He loves watercress but I try not to give him it as it causes diaorreah. His all time favourite is blueberries but that give him a few weeks of purple stinky runny poos


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

blueburys,strawberry


----------



## george of the dragons (Apr 12, 2010)

1.kurly kale
2.grated carrot
3.broccoli
4.rocket
5.mixed greens
6.variety of fruits grape apple pineapple etc
7.dried flowers(occasionally)
8.cauliflower
9.peas
10.sweetcorn


----------



## george of the dragons (Apr 12, 2010)

also my 2weeks are eating on salad cress and the older ones love theyre water cress


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Kale (grow it ourselves)
Rocket (grow it ourselves)
Spring greens (cheap, easy and good for them)
Butternut Squash (superb food, great for gutloading as well)
Watercress (good for hydration, beardies like the taste)
Romaine lettuce (good for hydration)
Dandelions (excellent leaves, easy to get hold of in large quantities)
Dandelion flowers (nice treat for them)
Nasturtium leaves (grow them ourselves, beardies will actively pick them out of a bowl of mixed salads)
(Thawed) Frozen peas (good addition to the diet, we use them for uros, so the beardies get some too)

: victory:


----------



## 1uk3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ours love 

Watercress 
Roman lettuce
Strawberries 
Rocket 
Curly kale
Mixed greens 
Cucumber


Then loads or mixed fruits for treats 

They also eat anything they find in the garden when outside including trying to eat a dog chew toy haha


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

mine have mixed salad, broccoli, spring greens, they love there veg I have a list saved of the things they can eat and always on the look out for stuff to feed them. They like strawberrys and blue berrys also


----------



## diddykip (Jan 15, 2010)

my bearded dragon wil only eat spring greens loves them will eat rocket as well but mainly spring greens.
tried alsorts of different veg and fruit but turns his nose up at them.
would like to try him with some nasturtium leaves as ive heard that they like them but where do i get them from ?


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

diddykip said:


> my bearded dragon wil only eat spring greens loves them will eat rocket as well but mainly spring greens.
> tried alsorts of different veg and fruit but turns his nose up at them.
> would like to try him with some nasturtium leaves as ive heard that they like them but where do i get them from ?


Wilko Flower Garden Tall Single Mixed Nasturtium at Wilkinson Plus
hope this helps andy :2thumb:


----------



## carpmandan (Feb 20, 2011)

some good info on here.
thank you


----------

